# Super and Physical metals



## AngusSmart (8 October 2014)

I've only got about 50k or so in my super, which i manage thru one of the industry funds am up some 20% this year alone dew to some moves i have made..

however i want to pull out my money and invest it on only physical metals. is this possible to do with the amount i have or is it not worth it?

i imagine i would need my own smsf and the costs of this seem a bit high for the value i have currently


----------

